# Okla. Wild flower bushes and vines



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This stuff is growing all over our place and down in the creek bottom. The honeysuckle grows every where around here. I don't know what the white flowering bush is but it smells sweet, too. One could get a little heady just walking around outside!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe a horse chesnut?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Wee Little, I don't have a clue. I just know it's out in full force. I put it on my FB to see if someone local might know.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I really like honeysuckle, got some started growing on lattice in the backyard. I also love the smell of wisteria, gardenias and confederate jasmine. We've got jasmine in full bloom on our side fence, it really has taken off. I'm working on getting wisteria out in the woods somewhere and will be getting some gardenia bushes soon.
I think I've seen (and smelled) the flowers you have in the first pic. They're somewhere in our neighborhood but they arnt currently in bloom, I dont know what they're called neither. If you find out, let us know if you could. Here's a pic of the confederate jasmine growing on our fence. They were only two feet tall when I planted them two years ago. Same with the legustrum bushes I planted.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have seen that here, too, but I don't remember where.
Honeysuckle grows around here 
also like wisteria grows across the South.
I'll let you know when I find out.


----------

